# What does the fox say?!?!?!?



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok so who else has heard this horrible song.. I mean I can't quit singing the dang thing!!! Its kind of creepy. :-/


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

OMG I saw that for the first time a couple weeks ago. So freaking weird.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I know right! But for some reason our weird society likes it cause everyone keeps singing it and it's stuck in my head  like I'm over here doing the dance in my chair .. bahaha


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Hahaha it was stuck in my head for a few days after I heard it. Annnnnnd now it's back. I hVe a friend who knows the whole thing through.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Lmao.. its worse than the little Chinese dude that's got famous for sucking so bad!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

circlemkennels said:


> Lmao.. its worse than the little Chinese dude that's got famous for sucking so bad!


Much much worse

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Much worse, but waaaaaay funnier. LOL


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Came on in the car the other day and my 3 year old loved it...better than Summertime Sadness that she makes me play 100 times a day..i used to like that song.*


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

If my kids hear this song it will probly break the dang radio in my truck


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I have managed to avoid hearing it so far. My co-worker keeps talking about it and trying to get me to watch it...


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

They play it on the radio?! I can't listen anymore

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

That was welder gay.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've yet to hear the actual song just all of the vids of my friends on fb seeing their rendition. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

pookie! said:


> What the Fox Actually Says (The Scream of a Fox) - YouTube


Loud annoying little thing.. still sounds better than that dang song!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha I love that they are from Norway and were sitting around high as a kite when they thought of it (I have not seen the video, just them on Ellen. I love Ellen.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

ames said:


> hahaha I love that they are from Norway and were sitting around high as a kite when they thought of it (I have not seen the video, just them on Ellen. I love Ellen.


I luv Ellen too!! She cracked me up.. did you see her do the dance with them?


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I much prefer the one about Stonehenge XD 
It's much dirtier in places though, so not posting haha


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## mogers (Oct 9, 2013)

Old dog u r listening to some dodgy music

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

mogers said:


> Old dog u r listening to some dodgy music
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Your opinion. Obviously you missed the point , nor do you know the slightest thing as regards the genre.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> I luv Ellen too!! She cracked me up.. did you see her do the dance with them?


yeah it was funny!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

This fox says nothing, cuz it's dead


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Hilarious, I haven't even heard of this I was rolling the whole time. Once was good tho lol


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Carriana said:


> This fox says nothing, cuz it's dead


Lmao! That's great


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

OMG it's finally came on my radio! I turned it up loud to let my husband enjoy it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Carriana said:


> This fox says nothing, cuz it's dead


Omg that's awesome haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

OMG!! I am a bus driver and all freaking Morning and Evening this is what I hear it drives me INSANE!!!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

MSK said:


> OMG!! I am a bus driver and all freaking Morning and Evening this is what I hear it drives me INSANE!!!


Lmao I'd go insane


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

My 3 year old had it in repeat last night...ughhhh so sick of it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Funny spoof last night.






Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

